# Flex Android App



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Does anyone have to link to the *updated* Amazon Flex Android version app?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Flex.amazon.com/downloadtheapp


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

last I checked it was still 4418


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> last I checked it was still 4418


It will update automatically to 3.0.4798 as soon as you download 3.0.4418


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> It will update automatically to 3.0.4798 as soon as you download 3.9.4418


You sure? My app is on 3.0.4791 tried logging in and out but there's no update


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SavageSvage said:


> You sure? My app is on 3.0.4791 tried logging in and out but there's no update


Yes! Some of the markets are still on 3.0.4791 for some reason.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I haven't been pushed up past 4418 yet


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

I have 4798 but it has been lagging and I had picked up an offer for tomorrow but it's not on my calendar or home page. I'm trying to figure out if my phone is the issue or the app


----------



## AhmedTitef (Dec 25, 2015)

here in DLA5 i have the newest update.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

strongarm said:


> I have 4798 but it has been lagging and I had picked up an offer for tomorrow but it's not on my calendar or home page. I'm trying to figure out if my phone is the issue or the app


Its normal with this update, just log out/In and it will show up in calendar


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

AhmedTitef said:


> here in DLA5 i have the newest update.


OK


----------



## strongarm (May 15, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Its normal with this update, just log out/In and it will show up in calendar


No luck. Anytime I select a different menu item it takes much longer than usual to load. I don't use Wi-Fi.


----------



## nguyen2016 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi, my Galaxy Note 4 broke. So I bought Leeco Le Max 2 phone (Chinese brand), but after sign in, I was greeted with this message "Thanks for your interest. Amazon Flex is not currently available in your country". same thing with both version 3.0.4798.0 and version download from amazon flex website.
I checked all phone settings, everything is set correctly English language, zone USA, all normal android app works fine with correct location settings. Anyone every seen something like that and know how to fix? Thanks so much!








Update: This morning I tried login again, it now show option to select delivery area. Select one and it error out 209. Logout and back in it ask to update to newest version, and now it work fine as before. Strange!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

nguyen2016 said:


> Hi, my Galaxy Note 4 broke. So I bought Leeco Le Max 2 phone (Chinese brand), but after sign in, I was greeted with this message "Thanks for your interest. Amazon Flex is not currently available in your country". same thing with both version 3.0.4798.0 and version download from amazon flex website.
> I checked all phone settings, everything is set correctly English language, zone USA, all normal android app works fine with correct location settings. Anyone every seen something like that and know how to fix? Thanks so much!
> View attachment 92336
> 
> ...


I bought this and I am sending it back, Its a piece of Sh!t. I freezes randomly and it reboots on its own. Camera is horrible and touch sensitivity is also very bad.


----------

